# Ein paar Bilder von mir...



## josDesign (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo Fotofreunde hier im Board!

Ich habe bemerkt es gibt hier auch einen Fotografenbereich... gefällt mir...

Hier mal ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus meinen (nicht so besonders guten) Fotos.


Foto von mir beim Foten
Figur aus Herr der Ringe
Figur der Herr der Ringe
Magerite im Garten
Spinne im Garten
Rallyecar von Mr. Gronholm in meiner Firma *in der ich arbeite!

Weitere Fotos

http://www.jousch.com/fotos/data/media/25/fotoshooting2.jpg
http://www.jousch.com/fotos/data/media/25/fotoshooting3_2127.jpg
http://www.jousch.com/fotos/data/media/24/erosAmore0501_playboypopsch.jpg


----------

